
More and more people loathe Renoir – Is it time for a revival? - behoove
https://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/museums/more-and-more-people-loathe-renoir-is-it-time-for-a-revival/2019/06/24/b0b3c5d8-8ded-11e9-b08e-cfd89bd36d4e_story.html
======
madhadron
Looking at the further works of the author, his specialty seem to be shock-
value clickbait. So we can probably ignore him.

And the "more and more people" seems to be a crank who organized a silly
protest on Boston Common, a quote from a contemporary novelist, and a friend
labelled "discerning." Visceral disgust at Renoir calls into question your
discernment.

> Hating Renoir is...rooted in the feeling that a modern nude should express
> some convincing quotient of reality.

Renoir is hardly a modern painter. Should we go back and impose the ideals of
musique concrete on Mozart?

------
hristov
Renoir hating is one of the dumbest hipster trends out there. It is one of
those idiotic self-congratulatory instagram movements which are designed to
just cause mild shock enough to be followed and perhaps gather the attention
of a bored journalist. Of course you have to be very careful that the shock is
really mild and it does not affect the interests of anyone powerful, otherwise
you won't get into the papers.

I am far from being an expert in art, but I like looking at Renoir paintings,
they bring me joy and that pretty much makes them good art.

To call into doubt the artistic skill of Renoir, in today's age when artistic
skill is mostly lacking and decreasing fast is stupid and embarrassing. If you
think Renoir lacked skill, stop bitching and pain something better. Because
when I look at contemporary art I see ever decreasing skills replaced with
various stunts, shock value and technology.

Yes, it is true he painted mostly young women. Well perhaps he found young
women beautiful. Many of us do you know. If you find something else beautiful
perhaps you can create art that shows that and not shit on Renoir's pretty
fantasies.

~~~
fiblye
What? Art today is great and more and more great people are sharing their art
with the world. The internet is full of amazing young artists.

Major art museums are in sad state though. They stock the same bland overly
abstract art made by some rich donator’s kid made that would’ve pushed
boundaries 100 years ago, but today, looks like nothing more than the tired
“splash some paint on a canvas” trash. But small hole in the wall museums are
full of boundary pushing art, and the internet is overflowing with it.

------
sitkack
If you are gonna hate, hate Degas, what g*d damn pervert! I can imagine the
jolly time Dodgson and Degas had rowing their boats up a brackish stream.

